# storing frames until extracting time???



## wildolive (Jul 25, 2011)

When removing capped frames from your hives what do you keep them in until you do your extracting? 

I had a full medium super and just set it in the cardboard box that I took the new one out of -- I'm certain you have some better ideas! 

Thanks


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I take out a plastic tote to put them in. It will help keep the bees out and, if one is runny or leaks honey, the honey will be enclosed and not soaking into cardboard. I then feed that back to the bees when I'm done.

Congratulations on having honey ready for extracting. I've got to get some frames pulled as well. Sweet!


----------



## wildolive (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. Do you just use a plastic tote like you'd buy from one of the "big box" stores?

Additional question... ...about frames not completely capped...
I had 3 medium supers with one that was 100% capped and the other 2 80-90% capped. Do you leave the partial ones in the hive until they are 100%?

Thanks again.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We bring our supers back to the honey house, leave them in the enclosed pick up in supers. After dark I go out and carry them to the door and set them on roll about platforms with a lip I build. Once all the honey is extracted I load the supers in a trailer haul it well away from any of our hives and let the bees dry them out. Once dry I stack them in sixes tape any holes shut wrap them with commercial cling wrap and put six table spoons of par a moth on paper plates setting on the top bars and cover with a spare intercover, then stack more till I have about 18 in the stack then cover with a outer cover.

Usally 80 and 90% capped frames will prove OK to extract. I still do a shake test. Hold the frame mid way down the end bars and hold flat and give it a couple good shakes. If no honey comes out they are fine for extracting. Need less to say this should be done in a area you would not mind having some honey get on. I do mine right in the bee yard over the hives as I pull them.
At the end of the season any that can't pass the shake test gets set out with the wet supers to be dryed out too.


 Al


----------



## wildolive (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for that explanation -- that's helpful! I know I have a lot to learn.  ...and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, I've used the totes you find in any store, just make sure it's big enough for the frames you want to put in it. I leave it in the back of the truck. Remove a frame from the hive, shake or brush the bees off, take to the truck, remove the last of the bees and put it in the tote and quickly put the lid back on before the girls smell the honey.

I've also used Al's method using extra honey super boxes, but you've got to make sure that they won't let any bees in to get the honey. Put the honey super on a solid board, or in an upside-down outter cover to catch any leaky honey comb. Throw a towel or piece of wood/lid over the top, like the lid of the tote. Same method of brushing bees, etc.

Also agree with Al's statement about % capped.


----------



## wildolive (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks again for your input AverageJo!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I made a lid with a D handle so Kare can lift it off and place the frame in then set the cover back in place, Plus I park aways away so Kare gets to walk at least 50 feet with every frame.

 Al


----------

